# Getting my first Hedgehog Thursday!



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay so I am getting my first hedgie thursday, currently I have a container for the housing, big enough for it's baby stature. I have a few questions though.

1. I have heard some dog food is acceptable as a main food source, if thats true it would be convienent for we had to switch my dogs food and have an entire bag sized container left over, Purina lamb formula i believe..?

2. Where can I find coroplast? I found the "box" matirial for custom cages at Target. if coroplast is unattainable for me are there other sudgestions?

3. Is there such a thing as too much play time outside of the cage?

I think that is it for now. 
Thanks 

oh wait! Any name sudgestions


----------



## Krisword (Sep 8, 2008)

1st, congratulations! 

I don’t know about dog food being okay for hedgies. Ive only heard of Cat food. I wouldnt think that dog food would be appropriate for a hedgie. Both due to size of the kibble, and ingredients. 

We’ve had some trouble finding coroplast. Another name for it is corrugated plastic. We know that home depot sells it. Also, we’ve contacted a few FedEx/Kinko stores, but they charge quite a bit more. They use theirs for signs and will charge regardless of if you wanted it printed on. 

When it comes to play time...be sure they have access to water and if he gets tired he will let you know. Also be aware that he may have to use the bathroom and if you keep him out too much...he'll use you. 



And as for names...thats as personal as they come. Spend a few days with him and be inspired.


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

As far as too much play time goes, its best when you first get a new hedgie to leave them pretty much alone for the first couple days just in order to get used to their surroundings. Monitor food and water consumption, but try to avoid new stressful things for a few days. That being said, good luck with your new little one!


----------



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks both of you, I'll def. pick up the threads recommended cat food.

I'll check my local home depo for the supplies

and I'll be sure to watch the play time, I might extend it more after potty training, have a littler box in the cage and in my room ya know? 

anyway i'll be sure to add a pic tomorrow when the little one come home


----------



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

OKay picked up Columbus today! Why that name, well as soon as I held him the first time he didn't ball up didn't snort but went exporing insted! so then name seemed to fit. I'm letting him chill in his cage now he's currently napping, he was digging around and drinking water earlyer.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Very cute! I love the name.

And I hope you don't mind: I noticed you are using a water bottle. Water bowls tend to have more advantages, they are safer (won't chip teeth or catch tongues), and more natural (hedgehogs tend to drink more when they are offered a bowl).


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Very unique name - I really like it  and he is very cute!


----------



## lmsoft (Sep 9, 2008)

What a cute guy! I love that name, it really sounds like it matches his personality!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable and what a great name.


----------



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

Update time! 
So his first night, I woke up he had eatin almost all of the food, and even succesfully pooped in the litter box twice, everything else was around the litter box so i'm thinking he tried real hard. 

He's exploring his play area right now I don't think he ever stops moving when he's out of his cage. 

ONly concern is he keeps itching himself, the petstore/breeder the owner ordered from gave me a quarentee for no mite paracites or disease. and a book I read sudgests giving them baths when you first take them home anyhow. He is also in pine shavings..could he be allergic? and how would i know for sure if that was the problem?

So main questions, shall i bathe him, and clean out all his current living quarters, or do i assume he might be allergic to the pine and swap that out?


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Aaaww.. he's adorable! Cute name, too. Glad he's starting to settle in.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

It's possible he has mites. 
To test for mites: Hold your hedgehog in a black cloth, if little white specks come off and move around on the cloth your hedgehog has mites. But, even if you don't see specks, your hedgehog can still have mites. 

If you are interested in changing the bedding, you might want to consider liners.


----------



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay so i tried the black cloth thing but couldn't get any flakes or anything, so i gave him a bath and put a little bit vitamin e oil on him. 

I'll keep an eye on the itching if it continues ill take him to the local vet.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

useing fleece liners may help the itching problem. Shavings can harbor dust and mites, both of which are bad for your hedgies skin. You may want to try switching to fleece liners


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

He might have mites- wood shavings can mean more likelihood of mights, but I use kiln dried pine bedding as well.


----------



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay so far I haven't caught him scratching, he's in extreme let me sleep mode that's all, I'm sure the bath was a lot of excitement for him.

I just tried waking him up for one more play time for the day, he looked up sniffed my hand then curled back up and went to sleep. I figure I'll leave alone for now. He's def. nocturnal so he'll prob. be awake later :roll:


----------



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

So as an update I made a appointment with the local vet to get him a checkup. He might have mights, and he might be quilling. Best way to be sure is the vet right?

So I'll post more updates on tuesday after the checkup.


----------



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

okay. so real fast, I was wearing a black shirt tonight, and unless i'm completely insane or just trying to see mites my boy has em, one of the white flecks moved, I'm almost positive. 

Good thing he's seeing the vet soon.


----------



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

took columbus to the vet today. Turns out there are mites but we caught it early he's going to be getting two more shots in the next few weeks.
I don't think I've ever seen a small animal poop as much a he did durinng his checkup 
They also gave me a specail shampoo for his dry skin a series of baths begins toMorrow.
Should be fun! He's a bit pricey at the moment but I love him and he's way worth it


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Please do not allow Ivermectin to be used. It has been the cause of many hedgehog deaths.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6


----------



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

the vet goes to my church I'll find out sunday what he used and if he has knowledge of the deaths that have occured when the medicine was used. 
thanks for warning me.


----------



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay updates, didn't see the vet at church.

Has there ever been such a thing as hedgehog face acne? or anything? on the right side of his face (facing me) he seems to have bumps? 

also he's sneezing, on the vets recomendation i switched his bedding from the pine to newspaper and sneezing happened after the switch...is this the cause. I only don't use fleece yet because he's still potty trainging and it looks like I might be forced to use it..hmm

I hate being so paranoid but I really want to make sure he's happy and heathly.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What exactly do the bumps look like? Are they red? Can you post a picture please?

Whenever there is an allergy concern the best thing is to put hedgie on cloth liners. Baby flannel receiving blankets work great as temporary liners and are cheap and come in multi packs. Pillow cases will work as well. You want to avoid any type of loose bedding as it could be the dust causing the problem.


----------



## lmsoft (Sep 9, 2008)

Did the bumps also show up after the bedding change? If so, that could also possibly be allergy related?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

One of my guys had a pimple-like red bump on his face and when I took him to the vet, she called it an "ingrown hair follicle" or.. hedgehog acne. He only had one bump though, so I'm not too sure if yours has the same thing. Could it be an allergy to something (assuming hedgehogs can have allergies)? Is he scratching his face? 

The vet gave me an antibiotic and it cleared up the bump in a matter of days. I just put some on his food and he was none the wiser  

I would definitely look into the liner thing. Even if you just buy a huge fleece blanket and cut it up, it'll give you a TON of liners. We cut up a $20 king size fleece blanket and it's enough for all three of my boys to have a fresh liner every day for a week with a couple extra. Just throw them in the wash and you're set for another week. Plus they last a reeeaallllly long time!


----------



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks y'all I'll look into maybe the baby blankets for now see if it helps


----------

